# Ten Famous People Who Said Good-Bye to Public Life



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

Here are some famous recluses who said good-bye to public life, including, Dave Chappelle, Greta Garbo, Howard Hughes, Emily Dickinson, etc...http://www.wonderslist.com/famous-people-who-said-goodbye-to-public-life/


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2014)

Bad link - this one might help.

10 Famous People ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Phil, must be my oldtimer's disease acting up again. ld:


----------



## Kaya (May 15, 2014)

Eccentrics. I would have done the same thing if I could have afforded it.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 16, 2014)

I can understand famous people doing the recluse thing, but I am glad that I am stopping my isolation from the human race.  I will always love my privacy, but I have done a huge turn-around in getting out way, more often.  I don't need to be with people 24/7, but I've found my life is much better when I've interacted/visited with other people during my day.  For me it was literally a fear of being hurt (other things as well but that is what is behind it for me).  I am sure I hurt others in my life as well.  But I was throwing the baby out with the bath-water.  I was missing all the good things about being with others of my kind (yes, there are other people like you Denise, layful.  I guess my fear of being alone without any friends trumped my fear of being hurt, thank goodness.


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2014)

These folks walked away from public scrutiny unlike everyone's favorite narcissistic "celebrities".  Thankfully, we regular folk have the option to jump into the mix or not . . .


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2014)

I always admired Johnny Carson and Neil Armstrong for their decision to walk out of a very bright spotlight and return to private life.


----------



## Mirabilis (May 19, 2014)

Probably the best thing to do.  Tabloids are brutal.


----------



## Elsie (May 22, 2017)

Denise, I've become used to living as a "recluse".  Much less stress that way--stress good or bad increases the speed of my Essential Tremor full body shaking and disables more things I'm able to do.  Becoming used to it could be because I've always been a 'loner' from childhood on up.  I enjoy being with other people, but only for a short time, no matter how nice they are.  I have no fear of living alone, but a visit from my kids is very enjoyable.

http://tremortales.com


----------



## dollie (May 22, 2017)

i am the same way elsie--even tho i live with my daughter -son in law and grandson (25) i still feel alone they have their own discussions--most of my friends are gone  or they are tied up with their family---i still drive but not as far as i use to but i dont go out that much  --the lights in the stores bother my eyes---i cant walk in the yard cause their are foxes out there--o well what the he__=


----------

